

Ask HN: Recommend a Technical Virtualization Reference - mattheww

Hi everyone,
I'm using virtual machines and the cloud as a resource for some of my work, and I'd like to have a better understanding how the virtualization technology works.<p>I'm looking for a book or review paper that explains the basics (trap and emulate, binary translation, shadow page tables, etc.). I don't have an EE/CS background, so the more basic, the better.<p>I googled around a bit, but there's a lot of noise, so I was hoping somebody could help me out.<p>Thanks!
======
subud
<http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Technical_documentation>

[http://www.amazon.com/Virtual-Machines-Versatile-
Platforms-A...](http://www.amazon.com/Virtual-Machines-Versatile-Platforms-
Architecture/dp/1558609105)

~~~
mattheww
Thanks, I checked the book out from the library; it's exactly what I was
looking for.

